# Identify this algae, please



## mwarsell (Jun 23, 2013)

See pic. The smooth green algae on the driftwood.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it slimy?

Looks very much like Blue green algae/cyanobacteria which isn't really an algae.
What is you routine for cleaning this tank? How much are you feeding?


----------



## mwarsell (Jun 23, 2013)

I do 30% wc weekly. I also use Eheim sludge extractor to clean the gravel, but I haven't touched the driftwood. Recently I've kept my light positioned more in the back and middle of the aquarium than front, thus it must've induced this growth.

I don't overfeed, just tiny snippets once a day.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Theres a couple of things that can lead to BGA that I know of one of which is high organic matter in a tank. Which why I was asking what you cleaning routine is. Btw what kind of driftwood is that?

Another thing that can cause it is dead spots so to speak in your tank from poor circulation. If this is a spot that doesn't get much flow that could be one cause of it.


----------



## mwarsell (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah, that spot did not get much flow at all. I bought a small powerhead, there is more flow now. It' can't be too much since otherwise my borellii are just flying around. I got it mainly for my sewellia, he seems much happier now. Also added some stones for him.

I think the wood is mongrove. 

I got Easy Life Blue Exit, which I started dosing now for the BGA. I don't even know what is contains (which makes it pretty dangerous to use), but many had had success with it so I'll try it out. I also heard that hydrogen peroxide will demolish BGA, but that also demolishes all the beneficial bacteria so I decided to skip on that. Btw I can just scrape it off or even remove it in sheets or pieces, it comes off very easily.


----------

